# Special Missions Aviation



## agentyork765 (Feb 22, 2017)

I hope this is the correct place for this thread. I just learned about this job last week and I've found it really interesting. Would anyone be able to answer some questions about it, specifically the pipeline? I've searched on Google but only got a rough idea of the training. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 23, 2017)

Aircrew Fundamentals (Fundies) at Kelly, 6 weeks IIRC.

Things have changed, but Gunner and Flight Engineer use to be different tracks, after that it's off to Kirtland AFB for your specific airframe qualifications.

BTW-Have you looked at AF.com?


----------



## agentyork765 (Feb 23, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Aircrew Fundamentals (Fundies) at Kelly, 6 weeks IIRC.
> 
> Things have changed, but Gunner and Flight Engineer use to be different tracks, after that it's off to Kirtland AFB for your specific airframe qualifications.
> 
> BTW-Have you looked at AF.com?



Thanks for the info! I was looking for what each part of the pipeline consisted of and the reason for the high washout rate.


----------



## agentyork765 (Feb 23, 2017)

If anyone has any information about the chance a non prior enlisted would have for getting the Pavehawk or Osprey as their aircraft, that would be appreciated too.


----------



## AWP (Feb 23, 2017)

agentyork765 said:


> If anyone has any information about the chance a non prior enlisted would have for getting the Pavehawk or Osprey as their aircraft, that would be appreciated too.



There's some discussion about this elsewhere on the board, but if memory serves it is needs of the Air Force. If they need a bunch of guys to ride in Hueys and service the missile silos, guess what you're doing?

Like this poor bastard:
First Airmen with no prior military experience tackle CEARF course > Kirtland Air Force Base > Article Display



> Harrison, a *former aerial gunner instructor on the AC-130U Spooky*, has already been assigned to graduate level training on Hueys with follow-on orders to the 37th Helicopter Squadron at F.E. Warren Air Force Base, Wyoming.



You pay your money and you take your chances. Good luck.


----------



## agentyork765 (Feb 27, 2017)

AWP said:


> There's some discussion about this elsewhere on the board, but if memory serves it is needs of the Air Force. If they need a bunch of guys to ride in Hueys and service the missile silos, guess what you're doing?
> 
> Like this poor bastard:
> First Airmen with no prior military experience tackle CEARF course > Kirtland Air Force Base > Article Display
> ...



Thank you. Would you be able to point me in the direction of these posts? I've tried the search bar but haven't been able to find anything specific to the career field.


----------



## AWP (Feb 28, 2017)

agentyork765 said:


> Thank you. Would you be able to point me in the direction of these posts? I've tried the search bar but haven't been able to find anything specific to the career field.



I know they are out there, but I don't recall. There's a thread where a current USAF airman is trying to crosstrain into SMA.

Got o Google and enter this into the search bar, _sma site:shadowspear.com/vb_ . You'll have to wade through the results but something ahould be out there. I'd also try _aviation_ in our search function and again wade through the results.


----------



## agentyork765 (Feb 28, 2017)

I found the thread here, in case anyone else was interested in looking at it. Special Missions Aviation


----------



## Hella-Copters (Mar 12, 2017)

agentyork765 said:


> If anyone has any information about the chance a non prior enlisted would have for getting the Pavehawk or Osprey as their aircraft, that would be appreciated too.



NPS guys have been going to the PaveHawk for a while now.  The Osprey just opened up the pipeline to NPS guys.  As a pilot, I'm not entirely read in on the exact lengths and details of the SMA pipeline.  It will be basic, then tech school.  Then our guys go to Fort Rucker, AL to fly with the SUPT-H students in the TH-1H for a basic flight orientation (pre-mission planning, checklists, systems, EPs, and scanning).

That said, just like pilot training, you do the best you can and put in your preference.  Graduate as high in your class as possible.  Luck and timing get the rest.  If you don't get an H-60 or V-22 the first time around.  Do a kick-ass job in your first platform and cross train as early as possible.

I know we expect more out of our Osprey SMAs then I've seen demanded of any other enlisted career field.  Including when I flew the PaveHawk.  TOLD, weight & balance, fuel planning, in-flight mission management, cabin NCO, aerial gunnery...  the list goes on.  We expect a high level of maturity and competence from even our junior enlisted aviators.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 15, 2019)

I’d love to know when this video was taken, my perception has always been that we only have a few Ospreys that work at any one time.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 15, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I’d love to know when this video was taken, my perception has always been that we only have a few Ospreys that work at any one time.



That was probably all of them, when they were first received and not they can get 2 flying at a time.  lol

I don't think it matters the airframe, the downtime for maintenance is crazy.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 15, 2019)

Any updates on the weapon systems for the Osprey?  I know they are kicking around forward mounted rockets and a possible belly turret. But, was more concerned about the lack of door gunner coverage on entering or exiting an LZ area.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 15, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Any updates on the weapon systems for the Osprey?  I know they are kicking around forward mounted rockets and a possible belly turret. But, was more concerned about the lack of door gunner coverage on entering or exiting an LZ area.


AFSOC had a video showing a retractable belly gun on one of Cannon's CV-22's.


----------

